
Upwork freezes accounts after misreading a QUOTED conversation about a 3rd party - goldfishcaura
It is funny, really. Perhaps the possibility of this should have occurred to me earlier.<p>The conversation went something like:<p>me: Hey John, regarding opportunity A, please offer a payment.<p>John: A&#x27;s response: &quot;want $X&quot;<p>I can see how this could be perceived as a clever communication. Only it is not clever. John and I have previously in the same thread exchanged email addresses and we did not need Upwork to communicate about the payment. More importantly, John&#x27;s rate is many times lower the asking rate.<p>Bizarre...
======
i0nutzb
I assume that the first step was to contact upwork, not to post on HN, right?

~~~
goldfishcaura
right. all has been resolved after we submitted screenshots.

